# My 35gal Planted Tank with Soil Substrate



## ichanic (Dec 14, 2018)

Hi, wanted to share some before and after pics of my tank from initial setup to where it is today. Lots more to do with it. The plants/moss are live and I inject co2 daily. I found that piece of driftwood on a river bank in Belville if anyone was curious. Hope you like it....


----------

